# Pier pressure...



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

You know what gripes me about some pier fishermen? People who go to the end of the pier to fish and cast braided line up towards the beach, effectively closing one whole side of the pier! 

Another gripe. One person catches a fish, any fish, and every person on the pier swarms that person to the point people are shoulder to shoulder in an attempt to catch the second fish. 

What gripes you?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

people who keep short fish.
and people who liter.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

lil red jeep said:


> What gripes you?


People fishing on MY pier...go away! hah 


im with ooeric on this one, litering gripes me on the pier. although i will say bogue has a great staff that keeps that pier spotless and clean for everyone.

nothing worse then someone leaving a box of old stinkin squid out on the pier instead of throwin the squid in the water, and the box in the garbage can..




Jesse


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

tree huggers and trash


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

lil red jeep said:


> You know what gripes me about some pier fishermen? People who go to the end of the pier to fish and cast braided line up towards the beach, effectively closing one whole side of the pier!
> 
> Another gripe. One person catches a fish, any fish, and every person on the pier swarms that person to the point people are shoulder to shoulder in an attempt to catch the second fish.
> 
> What gripes you?



Hey that why we calll it " Combat Fishing"! If you are not willing to get in thre and mix it up with em,,,, take up surf fishing or stay at home!


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

toejam said:


> Hey that why we calll it " Combat Fishing"!


I started pier fishing in the 70's, I've never heard it called "Combat Fishing". What I've found on most piers is a bunch of guys that will show you the ropes if you come in looking to learn. Yeah piers can get crowded, particularly if the fish are there. If there is cooperation (the norm among seasoned plankers) then things work fine, only when the Turons barge in does it get tense. If I ever do walk out on a pier where "Combat Fishing" is practiced I will simply turn around and find a better one.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

toejam said:


> Hey that why we calll it " Combat Fishing"! If you are not willing to get in thre and mix it up with em,,,, take up surf fishing or stay at home!


 Yeap,agreed,on the planks you do at times have to be agressive.. Although,you can still be polite and agressive at the same time.. As was taught to me as a youngen "you rights end where the other fella's begin"... I live by that on the planks,even as an FHB forever....


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

oldschool said:


> I started pier fishing in the 70's, I've never heard it called "Combat Fishing". What I've found on most piers is a bunch of guys that will show you the ropes if you come in looking to learn. Yeah piers can get crowded, particularly if the fish are there. If there is cooperation (the norm among seasoned plankers) then things work fine, only when the Turons barge in does it get tense. If I ever do walk out on a pier where "Combat Fishing" is practiced I will simply turn around and find a better one.


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

what irks me is are those that don't pay attention. The end of the pier is not the place to sight see or dilly dally when there's 20 or so Gotcha's flying in the air.

What irks me is the guy or gal that throws over you and acts like its your fault for reeling them in.

What irks me are those folks that complain that they can't fish cause the end is packed...these are the same folks with wire leader or using a double bottom rig with 2 gotcha's tied to each swivel...

what irks me is those that complain you catch too many fish...and ask you to help fill up there cooler.....ya know it ain't right.....but if your my good friend....the CNR may accidently fall in their cooler...

What irks me are those folks that go on the pier and they really need to stay home when they are on their meds....ya know the ones...with the foul mouths and R-rated behavior. Truly bi-polar...every pier has em.


What really irks me is ya try to help or suggest ways to the avoid above "irks" but your advice is ignored.

ohh well...do my 70% of my fishin on a beach, 10% on a boat, 10% in inlets or banks and the other 10% on a pier....ya gotta take the good with the bad.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

What irks me is when people at the end yell at me for leaving my heaver on the rail to bait fish by the pier house. 

Fockers.


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

killing fish that you don't eat or use for bait...

waste, like gaffing sharks that are too short to take an throwin them back, gaffing rays, to get em up and then throwing them back in. 

if ya kill it then eat it or use it for bait...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nothing irks me when i fish the pier/jetty.

Of course if you know me, i fish from 2AM to 7AM, where i have the whole pier for myself and a couple of locals.

i have never fished that pier/jetty during daytime.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> nothing irks me when i fish the pier/jetty.
> 
> Of course if you know me, i fish from 2AM to 7AM, where i have the whole pier for myself and a couple of locals.
> 
> i have never fished that pier/jetty during daytime.


Yep, thats about the time I fish the piers depending on tides.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Me.......*

It's pretty simple. Pay attention and use common sense. Now, we all know that doesn't happen all the time. Anyone that fishes with me knows that I am as laid back as they come. (TO A POINT). Anyone that uses braid on a pier and casts towards the beach, to me, is doing so on purpose. I would ask them to cast out straight and if it became a problem, well, that's what cutters are for. I use braid on piers and jetties and you will know I use braid because I tell you to give ya a heads up. Some good pionts are brought up here.........

ooeric-people who take shorties should be told about it as well as the litering. That effects all of us. Like Jesse siad about the bait....ya don't want it, give it away or toss it over the side and throw the container away. 

toejam & drumdum--Yep I agree it can be called "combat fishing" but there again that's where paying attention and using common senses comes into play. Anyone that fishes with me knows that when the bite is on, DO NOT INVADE MY PERSONAL SPACE, that mean don't stand right next to me or look over my shoulder to see what I have caught. Wait till I bring it up. If ya do, I can 100% guarantee that you will get my rod laid right across your nose cause I may have to try and set the hook again.

Pier Dweller & oldschool- Yep that works too. I also agree.

Nserch4Drum---Hit it right on the head. Well said.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> What irks me is when people at the end yell at me for leaving my heaver on the rail to bait fish by the pier house.
> 
> Fockers.


fishing next to you "irks" me.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

That everyone doesn't know when I step foot on the pier that I own the pier and should be paid due respect  *never get any* 

If ya haven't fished the LIP during Drummie season you don't know what shoulder to shoulder fishn is like  Have ya ever had to wait in line to cast out? Have ya ever seen 60 heavers stuck in a 15' space? Have ya ever heard a clicker go screaming and watch 30 - 40grown men get the look of a 5 year old on Christmas Day?

Sounds bad doesn't it 

Now,
Have ya ever stood around those 30-40 men and knew that you were standing next to more fishing know-how that could ever be put in any book. 

To stand back and watch those same 30-40 men work together while one of them fights a big drum and ducks and weaves threw all them heavers. *Truely a thing of beauty*

Ya'll may call that combat fishing, I call it the best day of fishing you can have, because even if you don't catch a fish just being around those guys and learning more about fishing and listening to the Old Salts is a great day. 

So come on Combat fishn


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

WITH AGE, COMES WISDOM. I remember like it was yesterday, in the mid 70s, when I was in my early 20s. being a PIG tying up the point with my 5 surf rods, going after the 13-17 pound bluefish. I have mellowed out, and been a little more tolerant of others. No one likes to be screamed at for casting badly, I know I have done my share of screaming at people. But, when you get a little older, you have to mellow out a little.

No one will take what I have said to heart, but it will come with age--wisdom.

If it doesnt, someone may get thrown off a pier. I have seen it several times, and its not too cool. Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

You can call it combat fishing and sometimes it seems that way. I been Pin Rigging for years off the piers. I will haft to agree that times can get tough! But like said before learning from these people and just earning there trust and respect is worth it. 90% of these people will help you in anyway they can, from being a new guy all the way to doing what ever they haft to to help you land your fish.

And when there is a fish on, I agree thats it is a awesome thing to watch everyone work those ancor rods and fighting rods to work the fish threw the rigs! And go out of there way to put the fish on the deck. And that can be a tough task with 50 rigs out on the "T". 

It get heated some times with tangles, someone who can hit the slot with the ancor, running to long of a leader. Or wont help fill the tank with bait. Fishing out of there buckets and the tank. Or just showes up and has no idea whats going on, and has to much pride to ask for help.

But for the most part, I would not trade my times out there for anything! And everyone should try it at least once!

Piers are being taken down all over the coast, one day this type of fishing maybe a thing of the past. Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Well.....ummmmmmmmmm....what irks me is what everybody is posting is true...even though I have a pier pass I only go on it when the surf is too rough and a 5 or 6 oz sinker doesn't hold 

I haven't seen anybody yet hogging up a whole side of a pier with braid...Most piers have an office or what to complain to instead of a fisty cup situation.. 

My biggest irk is people who keep fish no matter how small or illegal it is..


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

..surly been on BOTH sides of ALL thats good and bad on a pier...
..I have been both HOT!!!...and NOT!!!
..MAD....and GLAD...
...THE CAUSE....and the VICTIM!!!

..BUT:
..Pier fishing is STILL the PUREST FORM of fishing there is on the Coast...

..WHY?

...think about it....

..YOU pick your TIMES to go..
..YOU tie your own KNOTS.
..YOU pick you own Rods and Reels..
..YOU pick the kind and lb. test of line...
..YOU catch or procure YOUR own BAIT.
..YOU set YOUR own DRAG..
..Those are YOUR HOOKS on the end..
...YOUR CRIMPS and TWISTS....

..whether its a Tarpon or King or a Drum on the END.... or a Pompano or Flounder or Trout...down the side or in the surf..

..YOU must WIN the battle over the Fish, and the Crowd, and the Weather conditions...
... drag it out on the beach... or TRUST the gaff or net man..(who is always someone different!)

..in the PUREST SENSE of FISHING..
...YOU HAVE CAUGHT THAT FISH!!!
...more than ANY BOAT fish...Pay pond... ect.

....and even the BEST of the BEST ONLY succeeds about 25% of the days he or she fishs...35% of the time takes a real Sharpie!!

..Ever figger how many days you got in EVERY PIER king or other big fish you have landed???

....sobering thought....lots of walking to the end and then back to the parking lot..
..lot of killing bait in the sun and the rain and the wind!!!...
..LOT of ANTICIPATATION and DISAPPOINTMENT!

...ever figger how many days you got in the number of flounder or trout or WHATEVER your target on the pier is???

...in the run of a lifetime of PIER fishing you finally figure out..ANY DAY YOU CATCH A FISH IS A GOOD DAY...(expecially live baiting or drumming!)..but in truth for ANY species you target on a PIER!!!
...
.....I have kept a book of my pier fish since 1969..........my boat fish I have taken a "few" pictures!!!

..surf fishing is the NEXT purest fishing...a LOT fewer OBSTACLES to success down there...

....after 39 years of one pier or another...
..the thing that GRIPES me the most...

.."fishermen" and I use the word loosely!!!
...Fishermen who fish year after year and WON'T LEARN the most basic principles OF FISHING..

..their WHOLE GAME is to WATCH YOU or SOMEONE ELSE who catchs and then SWARMS on them like their a BEST FRIEND...

..."GOT A EXTRA BAIT..ole buddy...you doing good right here ain't ya!!!..gonna fish again tomorrow?...That purple demon looks hot!!..

..(you don't mind if I throw right here beside you, DO YOU???...GOT AN EXTRA FLEA??..say you had to get your bait LAST NITE?? I was home watching TV...you got plenty for the 3-4 of us don't you??)

...sorry a$$ excuses for fishermen.. WHO HAVE NEVER FOUND A FISH ON THEIR OWN IN THEIR LIFE!!!
..Just WATCH UNTIL they see someone catch a fish and then GET ON THE PHONE and CALL A BUNCH MORE IDIOITS ...JUST LIKE THEM!!!

...I ain't talking about a once in a while thing...I mean THATS ALL THEY KNOW!!!!THAT HOW THEY OPERATE!!!
...and the part that really gripes me is they ACT like YOU OUGHT TO BE "Happy" that THEY SHOWED UP!!!

..but PIERs and the adjoining surf are PUBLIC and I CAN'T see the problem getting any better any time soon...
..those KIND of "suppose to be fishermen"will ALWAYS be in the mix...
..just drinking and eating and smoking TIL they see a fish caught and CIRCLE THE WAGONS!!!

..but a GOOD PIER FISHERMAN....a REAL PIER FISHERMAN... is a serious student of TIME &TIDE..
...WEATHER PATTERN AND MOON PHASE...

..Pier fishing is STILL the PUREST FORM of FISHING still availiabe on the dwindling acre's that is our coast...

...I HAVE enjoyed my PIER FISHING and I HOPE to still mess with it at least a little..
(but I have gotten a lot more "stand-offish" and almost un-friendly!)
...I can see a CHANGE to just trout fishing and "flea fishing" not long in MY future!!

...course there are 5 times the number of people these days and about 50% LESS PIERS....




...

...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well said pier-legend...well said indeed.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Its the people who think they Own the planks,and if one does not do it there way then they want to fight.Especially when you out fish-em. Also as said those that leave there trash to blow into the water.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> fishing next to you "irks" me.


That's because you don't like getting out fished.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I haven't pier fished in years, but if my shoulder and elbow ever heal up then I aim to be on this list...as the guy in the kayak who anchors 20 yds past your best cast and catches all the fish <LOL>.

Just kidding, put down the bait knives chum....


----------



## Da Angler (May 13, 2008)

I love to pier fish that's all I do. I've spent whole weekends on em'. But the one thing that I hate. Is that jackass who cast right over your line and reels his line in and won't say a word til it's too late. Then your tangled all to hell.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

fishing on piers!


----------



## cwitty (May 10, 2008)

t58martin said:


> killing fish that you don't eat or use for bait...
> 
> waste, like gaffing sharks that are too short to take an throwin them back, gaffing rays, to get em up and then throwing them back in.
> 
> if ya kill it then eat it or use it for bait...


Well said


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jimmy z said:


> fishing on piers!


 Then you have truely never fished on one...
It's where I cut my teeth on saltwater fishing.. Almost everything I do with terminal tackle,from the way the fish is fought to the way he is sought after.. I can name off at least 20 or more VERY SUCSESSFUL captians from Oregon Inlet to the Keys that cut thier teeth on the planks as well...
Seeing some of the "new blood" out there really makes me happy and proud to say I'm a planker at heart and always will be.. Youngens that are at most 15yrs old that can cast or fish with the best,and learned from the best..
As PL said,it's a "love and hate" thing going on with pier fishing.. But with me anyway, it has always been a love for the planks. The comradery and knowlege that can be obtained from the planks is number one in my book,so imho,you don't know what you are missing...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Then you have truely never fished on one...
> It's where I cut my teeth on saltwater fishing.. Almost everything I do with terminal tackle,from the way the fish is fought to the way he is sought after.. I can name off at least 20 or more VERY SUCSESSFUL captians from Oregon Inlet to the Keys that cut thier teeth on the planks as well...
> Seeing some of the "new blood" out there really makes me happy and proud to say I'm a planker at heart and always will be.. Youngens that are at most 15yrs old that can cast or fish with the best,and learned from the best..
> As PL said,it's a "love and hate" thing going on with pier fishing.. But with me anyway, it has always been a love for the planks. The comradery and knowlege that can be obtained from the planks is number one in my book,so imho,you don't know what you are missing...


Yep , what he said  



Jessse


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Get over it dude*

You will never see this in your life on the day you want to go fishing from a pier :


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

stealer's, loud Spanish music, camps, squid on the railing, 
"no it all" rich little white kids, loud rap music,
old, or any guy in a speedo, 
litterers, missionarie people, pelicans, 
seagulls, swimming birds, anybody that feeds these birds, annoying tourists, surfers, 
lifeguards telling me im fishing to shallow, 
charter boats coming right next to the pier to net bait, 
dumb jet skiers, 
and most of all.....
anybody that touches my rod!!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ddratler said:


> stealer's, loud Spanish music, camps, squid on the railing,
> "no it all" rich little white kids, loud rap music,
> old, or any guy in a speedo,
> litterers, missionarie people, pelicans,
> ...


you should go to a pier in another state, it will feel like a nice reprieve.



Jesse


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Lots of them, but the two worst...

1. Idiots with cell phones constantly talking to someone, either on the phone, or that annoying, incessant beep speaker crap!!! Why even be out there fishing if you are going to be constantly diverted (and annoying to others) by your damn cell phone???

2. Parents who get their kids rental rods and then turn them loose to wreck havoc on everyone elses lines and depend on everyone else to untangle them (as well as babysit them) while they sit there and drink beer and ignore them! Why just give your kid a rod and then not attempt to teach them how to use it? If you, as parents, don't know how, then learn...along with your children. It can be fun...TRUST ME!!!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

What everyone already said plus the turon. I get aggravated by the endless parade of vacationers asking "what is that?" When I pull up a fish. Don't mind a few, but as the numbers increase, so does my aggravation. That and kids that jump in front of you trying to see what you have as you're reeling'm in. I love the respectful kids, I'm talking about the brats without any respect for adults. Usually the demon child of turon.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

We don't have many piers like my Southern Doggs have. The ones that we do have can get pretty crowded. Especially when the bite is on .But what Drumdum said is right. You can learn alot from the "old timers", even if ya just sit back and watch. That's how learned, especially when it comes to jetty and pier fishin. I would watch the "old timers" and see what kind of rods and reels they had, line, lures, bait, terminal tackle. Hell, just a few days ago, I had never seen a breakaway clip!!, and that's no BS. So you deffinately can learn a wealth of information.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Shooter said:


> Have ya ever stood around those 30-40 men and knew that you were standing next to more fishing know-how that could ever be put in any book.
> 
> To stand back and watch those same 30-40 men work together while one of them fights a big drum and ducks and weaves threw all them heavers. *Truely a thing of beauty*
> 
> ...


I am the last person who would think I know it all on a pier. The pier I spoke of when I started this thread is LIP. I love fishing there. The people are for the most part great to be around and as far as working together, they are terrific. It is the touron that tends to mess things up from my observations. Just last week I was out at LIP and Devilfish and Rolland were at the end pin-rigging. In a couple hours of watching those guys fish I easily doubled my knowledge. Those guys know how to fish! I watched binoculars come out on a pier for the first time, and Rolland site casting at cobia off the side of the pier. 

LIP has nice folks working there, but I am learning they are not the Pier Police, and I guess they shouldn't be. 

It was a little sad to leave the other night just as the spanish run was heating up because I didn't want my 5 year old snagged by a gotcha plug. He didn't want to leave my side so we stood off at a distance for a while and watched semi-normal people become encrazed looneys and stumble over each other to catch a fish. 

I have cut the occasional line when someone posts a rod as a flag pole on the end and the braid is pointed straight at the beach. Just don't like to do such stuff when I'm trying to set a good example for my son.

I'll try again this Friday evening. Still don't think I'll go out there with the Combat fishing mentality. I'd rather share bait and teach a new knot to someone than step all over them for a fish.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

lil red jeep said:


> I am the last person who would think I know it all on a pier. The pier I spoke of when I started this thread is LIP. I love fishing there. The people are for the most part great to be around and as far as working together, they are terrific. It is the touron that tends to mess things up from my observations. Just last week I was out at LIP and Devilfish and Rolland were at the end pin-rigging. In a couple hours of watching those guys fish I easily doubled my knowledge. Those guys know how to fish! I watched binoculars come out on a pier for the first time, and Rolland site casting at cobia off the side of the pier.
> 
> LIP has nice folks working there, but I am learning they are not the Pier Police, and I guess they shouldn't be.
> 
> ...



I was there Friday nite..Prolly one of the looneys....but watched countless kids hook up to there first Spanish. Pretty cool. I was tangled up with Skip's rod ( that was bein' brought up by a young'in)...we both were hooked up with Spanish. I woud gladly lost a $2.99 Gothca plug so the child would bring his first Mac up...fortunately we both got ours up...Lemme tell ya...the look on the kid's eye's!....They are our future.

Dunno know about you, but any experience is what you make of it. My dad took me and my sister out fishin' when we were kids...he taught me that the only way you gonna catch anything is if you got a line out in the water.

Tight lines...good luck.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

GOTTA LIVE WITH IT...the world is full of idiots ans a$$holes...


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

BUY A FREAKIN' BOAT !!! The price of half of what you guys spend on specialized tackle you could get a nice little skiff and head anywhere you want to !


----------



## STX Red (Jun 1, 2008)

I usually fish the surf on Padre Island, but my brother and I wanted to take the kids with us this weekend so we decided to hit the pier instead. BAD IDEA!

Every time we caught a fish everybody would come and crowd around us and start casting right where we were. 

The thing that gets me the most is that these people had no clue what they were doing. We were targeting trout so that the kids could handle reeling the fish in. We were using live shrimp on a cork and yet these clowns would see us hit and they would come and cast their bottom rigs in right where we were and sit there like idiots expecting to hit right away. And as soon as that clown would leave there was always another to quick to replace him.

Another thing is seeing people keep small fish. 

I'm not saying that I won't go to the pier again, but I will never go on a weekend again. There is just to many idiots at that time.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

As much as I hate to show my ignorance...ya never learn somethin if you don't ask. What is the significance of someone aiming his braid down the pier at the beach? Wouldn't monofilament be just as bad? What's the difference?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

wolfva said:


> As much as I hate to show my ignorance...ya never learn somethin if you don't ask. What is the significance of someone aiming his braid down the pier at the beach? Wouldn't monofilament be just as bad? What's the difference?


Aiming mono towards the beach creates just as big a mess as braid, but the problem with braid is if mono rubs against braid, braid will cut it like a hot knife through melted butter! Sure, crossing mono creates a mess. Lots of sputtering angry people, but casting a lure and getting cut by braid is losing money!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the shuffle dance is cool..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

lil red jeep said:


> Aiming mono towards the beach creates just as big a mess as braid, but the problem with braid is if mono rubs against braid, braid will cut it like a hot knife through melted butter! Sure, crossing mono creates a mess. Lots of sputtering angry people, but casting a lure and getting cut by braid is losing money!


Jeez louise -- know what irks me ? , woah wait a minute, I need to settle down- OK - braid may make for an unpleasant tangle, but cutting mono the way you describe- doubt it with most modern braid. Just curious how many times someone has actually "witnessed" braid cutting thru mono in that fashion- 

I don't doubt that in a tug of war the braid would win- but it isn't going to "slice" the mono by simply sliding over it.

But please- no braid versus mono debate, quite frankly, it's been done to death- so I'll butt out.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Any moron that walks out on the planks and casts 30-40 yards in each direction parallel to the pier so that no one else can fish without getting tangled up in his lines. If they only want to fish 15 feet from the pier, then why don't they drop it straight out in front of them and not try to take up 75-100 yards of one side. That and the person who tries to fish with a 1 ounce bank sinker during rough conditions and lets his line drift into everyone elses.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> Jeez louise -- know what irks me ? , woah wait a minute, I need to settle down- OK - braid may make for an unpleasant tangle, but cutting mono the way you describe- doubt it with most modern braid. Just curious how many times someone has actually "witnessed" braid cutting thru mono in that fashion-
> 
> I don't doubt that in a tug of war the braid would win- but it isn't going to "slice" the mono by simply sliding over it.
> 
> But please- no braid versus mono debate, quite frankly, it's been done to death- so I'll butt out.



I have seen that quite a few times and have experienced it as well, BUT.......that was landing a fish.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I pier fish a lot. I mostly go to Pax Rec Center and sometimes the NB pier. If the NB pier is crowded then I turn around and go home. After a couple of beers I check it again and if it is not crowded I will spend a couple hours there. It can get hectic and there are a few arguments but a lot of times I just sit back and watch the show.

JC


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

old linesides said:


> BUY A FREAKIN' BOAT !!! The price of half of what you guys spend on specialized tackle you could get a nice little skiff and head anywhere you want to !


Heyyyyyy! Great idea!!! Tell ya what...give me your boat and I'll give you my tackle. That way, you'll have twice the value of your boat in tackle, just sell half of it and then you can buy another boat and still have tackle left over!!! Win-win!!! PM me with address for exchange of equipment


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

I cant stand people who leave trash behind, throw cigarette butts in the water and let their kids run around unattended. 

As for that braid or even mono being casted down the pier towards the beach, i have my own solution to that. I will cast straight out from my spot on the pier, over the jack hole casting back to the beach. Then imediately reel my line back in and simply touch that line with a cigarette. Problem solved. A simple oops im sorry i didnt mean to will solve any conflicts.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Surf Cat said:


> Jeez louise -- know what irks me ? , woah wait a minute, I need to settle down- OK - braid may make for an unpleasant tangle, but cutting mono the way you describe- doubt it with most modern braid. Just curious how many times someone has actually "witnessed" braid cutting thru mono in that fashion-
> 
> I don't doubt that in a tug of war the braid would win- but it isn't going to "slice" the mono by simply sliding over it.
> 
> But please- no braid versus mono debate, quite frankly, it's been done to death- so I'll butt out.


Actually Mark, I tested the "slice like butter" theory.

I tied a piece of 50# mono off and took some 20# power pro and started sawing. The mono got a lil worn but the braid started fraying and eventually broke.

As far as I can tell its a wives tale...


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Actually Mark, I tested the "slice like butter" theory.
> 
> I tied a piece of 50# mono off and took some 20# power pro and started sawing. The mono got a lil worn but the braid started fraying and eventually broke.
> 
> As far as I can tell its a wives tale...


Same thing I have heard...and experience wise, have never seen braid cut mono. I have heard folks SWEAR that it happened to them, but I have yet to see proof!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

My experience was at the half bridge at grassy sound. I hooked up and was using 20 lb PP. They guy next to me was using mono. The fish made a run strait at the bridge, wraped me up in his line. I was pulling and reeling and so was the guy. His line was cut and the fish wraped itself around a piling and I ened up cutting my line.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

wolfva said:


> I haven't pier fished in years, but if my shoulder and elbow ever heal up then I aim to be on this list...*as the guy in the kayak who anchors 20 yds past your best cast and catches all the fish *<LOL>.
> 
> Just kidding, put down the bait knives chum....


Why fish a pier when a piece of plastic will cover 50 times more water? Screw the drama of the piers...I will deal with my own personal drama when paddling around the crowds..

Skunk


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

IMHO...if the the tangle happens...the guy with braid loses due to the $$$ spent...and the guy with mono will have a chopped up line where the braid locked down...I've never seen braid actually cut a mono line, but the nest is NASTY...no way to pick it out...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Cdog said:


> Actually Mark, I tested the "slice like butter" theory.
> 
> I tied a piece of 50# mono off and took some 20# power pro and started sawing. The mono got a lil worn but the braid started fraying and eventually broke.
> 
> As far as I can tell its a wives tale...


I have to admit the "like butter" wording was a bit strong, but I don't have a reel with line heavier than 20lb test on it that I use on a pier and I have lost rigs to braid. Whether it was due to me reeling in or to the braid user reeling in I can't say for sure, but it made short work of my stuff.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sprtsracer said:


> Same thing I have heard...and experience wise, have never seen braid cut mono. I have heard folks SWEAR that it happened to them, but I have yet to see proof!



This is what I have seen and will swear by this about braid or mono.. The guy that has the fish on and his fish is running,his line is like the knife,and will cut through whatever line it comes in contact with 99.9% of the time.. Now,if the fish is at a standstill and not moving the line quickly,and there is another line tangled,the line that is pulled against the taught line with the fish on is going to cut it.. I've seen this many times drumin off the planks. Doesn't seem to make a difference if it is mono or braid.. I can remember having 6lb green tourneyment ande on the planks chasing after alberts with a 6500.. Hook one up,he smokes outta there. One pinrig with 150mono was out there. The six lb test came in contact with the 150,and I was expecting to loose the albert. The 6lb test cut through and didn't even pop the pin!! This is what I have seen,have never done experiments,like me buddy Cdog...  jmho


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

What Kenny said makes sense, a fish on a run that crosses another line is likely to maintain contact against the stationary line in a single spot on the stationary line but the line with the fish on, assuming the fish is taking line rapidly, is constantly bringing fresh line in contact with the spot on the stationary line that is getting worn quickly. 

Hard to believe 6lb test could win out over 150, but I have seen stanger things.


----------



## Rastabluegrass37 (Mar 21, 2007)

Combat fishing does suck. Especially on Oak Island where you used to have 3 piers and now have 1 due to Yaupon and LB closure. During the weekends, the T is almost impossible to fish and when you do have a run, EVERYONE comes to stand on the end to get in the way and see what it could be.

The worst thing is fishing on the T and having some moron with a two-hook bottom rig come and cast right out beside you. Anyone who does this and tangles my pin rig better drop the rod and hide because it's these kind of blunders by yes, TOURISTS which puts me into some strange dimension of pissed I have never experienced! It's not that bad when its a kid doing it because I used to do the same: when someone caught a fish, I would cast right beside them in hopes of catching something. If you're in your teens or younger this is considered kind of cute and comical. The real problem is when you have a 30+ year old man doing it. Really old people get a pass too, they don't know any better.


----------



## charmdropout (Sep 25, 2006)

*Double bottom rig......*

Nsearch4Drum: Can you tell me what knot to use with my double bottom rig with 2 gotcha's? I couldn't find it in the bible!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

What irks me the most is when an adult shows up with a 5 foot zebco spincast combo, and is trying to cast double bottom rigs with 4 oz with. I've seen two cases down at SB pier where the weights snapped on the load for the "cast" and went bouncing around the pier. I can understand when a kid brings a spincast combo. Half the time, they at least have the sense to drop straight down.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

what gripes me is at PLO pier that left corner somebody left like 3 rods there not even casted and the person went somewhere else. Hate it...those hoggers 

So i took there 3 rods and put em on the floor and i fished there w/ my dad and 4 hrs later a very pissed black man showed up....
like he looked like he went to jail and came back out. so we gave him his spot back.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> This is what I have seen and will swear by this about braid or mono.. The guy that has the fish on and his fish is running,his line is like the knife,and will cut through whatever line it comes in contact with 99.9% of the time.. Now,if the fish is at a standstill and not moving the line quickly,and there is another line tangled,the line that is pulled against the taught line with the fish on is going to cut it.. I've seen this many times drumin off the planks. Doesn't seem to make a difference if it is mono or braid.. I can remember having 6lb green tourneyment ande on the planks chasing after alberts with a 6500.. Hook one up,he smokes outta there. One pinrig with 150mono was out there. The six lb test came in contact with the 150,and I was expecting to loose the albert. The 6lb test cut through and didn't even pop the pin!! This is what I have seen,have never done experiments,like me buddy Cdog...  jmho



Its ashame you had to go into this depth to explain the braid cutting mono...it will and I have experienced it as I use braid and the guy that cast over me lost his bottom rig when I hooked up. Common since braid will cut mono when a fish is on. Mono will cut mono when a fish is on due to the sawing action. Dang :--|


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

All the nonsense with fishing the piers is what drove me to fish the surf. Then it seemed that my favorate surf places got crowded so I bought a kayak. The kayak has been great, but now Im building a boat.

Its scaring the wife to think of .....whats next.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Here is one for you.
Went to the NB pier to watch last week. I counted maybe 15 rods out all pointing to the front of the pier.
This guy comes up with a couple Walmart specials (2 ea 1 oz sinkers on each) and threw the first one out and I swear it went at a 45 degree angle. He sat the rod down and cast the 2nd one exactly the same. Guys were yelling at him and he just sat down and started talking to his friend.
Luckily one of the beach patrol was watching (this guy actually fishes) and keep a riot from taking place but he made the man pull in his lines and after several times he still could not cast straight and just for kicks he checked his fishing license and nada. He was escorted off the pier.

From now on I take a camera when I go down there.

JC


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

jcreamer said:


> Here is one for you.
> Went to the NB pier to watch last week. I counted maybe 15 rods out all pointing to the front of the pier.
> This guy comes up with a couple Walmart specials (2 ea 1 oz sinkers on each) and threw the first one out and I swear it went at a 45 degree angle. He sat the rod down and cast the 2nd one exactly the same. Guys were yelling at him and he just sat down and started talking to his friend.
> Luckily one of the beach patrol was watching (this guy actually fishes) and keep a riot from taking place but he made the man pull in his lines and after several times he still could not cast straight and just for kicks he checked his fishing license and nada. He was escorted off the pier.
> ...


And if you ask the guy how long he has been fishing he will tell ya he wrote the book. Amazing how many so called "veterans" cant cast straight out 20 ft


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> I cant stand people who leave trash behind, throw cigarette butts in the water and let their kids run around unattended.
> 
> As for that braid or even mono being casted down the pier towards the beach, i have my own solution to that. I will cast straight out from my spot on the pier, over the jack hole casting back to the beach. Then imediately reel my line back in and simply touch that line with a cigarette. Problem solved. A simple oops im sorry i didnt mean to will solve any conflicts.


 works everytime i agree


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

One time down in Lynnhaven i had gotten in to a school of Roundheads and as i was baiting my hook to cast again the frat boy moved my line that was in. I asked him why he did that and he said "cuz i can". So I went back to what i was doing then he had the balls to start hitting on the mrs. 

So i took his rods and threw them in the water he looks at me and asks why? I looked at him and said " cuz I can" then he asked me if i was going to get his rods and told more or less if he wanted me to help him get them i could throw him over


That and crabbers who like to throw under your line(again out at lynnhaven)


----------



## ryan511 (Jun 26, 2008)

*pier fishing has changed my view on abortion.*

People who can't intellectually grasp the concept of current even when I "casually" remark on which way it is going. When they consistently and inevitably go over my pin rig, they act as if the current moving with the wind is some kind of mysterious, uncontrollable situation for which there is nothing that can be done. 

And then they don't even say sorry afterwards, as if we were mutually at fault for the genuine retardation of grown men that can't understand elementary school level physics.

Yes just got back from the pier, yes angry.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

The lack of being able to cast straight out in front of you, originated at Matapeake Pier in September 1989.

Thats when it started, and has spread like a virus all over the place, on every beach, and every pier in our area. This is also when the lack of respect and decency died regarding "uh someone has been fishing is this spot on the rail for the last 5 hours, get the hell out of here", and when"I bring my fish up over the rail, walk to my cooler to drop it in there, what in the WORLD made YOU think YOU could put your rods in my spot, that I have been fishing for 5 hours.

Yes, boys and girls--you heard it first here on P and S, that this bullcrap started on Kent Island at Matapeake Pier.......


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Don't forget the crosser who thinks, "I need to reel this in now standing where I am now before anyone else has a chance to." The last time I was on the pier, some guy did this - wound up hooking my rig and my wife's rig - all the while I was telling him he needed to stop reeling. That didn't sink in. He kept reeling and got all three rigs tangled around the pylons at the bottom of the pier and had to cut everything. 

I have never understood why it is a problem for some people to cast out *relatively* straight. I mean, if I ever inadvertantly cross someone's line, I will apologize and move over and reel it in without making it worse. No one ever told me I should do that; it just seemed like common sense and courtesy.

I used to fish with a guy from High Point, NC who sported a giant blade on his hip. When people came out there with round 1 oz weights and the current brought their lines across ours and under the pier, he'd just unsheath it and chop the line in two on the rails. I've seen him grab three or four lines, lay them beside each other, and "whack." 

BHT


----------



## fatsearobin (May 21, 2008)

How about this one: Cutting bait on the rails that don't have a cutting board, OR BETTER YET, Cutting bait on the benches!!!
You can't get a piece of wood or go to the 99 cent store and buy a cutting board.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

*how about*

the guy thats casting sabiki rigs and gets it tangled on your power pro...again and again and again, god that gets to my nerves, cant you cast straight?and if you cant do that then at least drop straight down!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

cobiadude33 said:


> What irks me the most is when an adult shows up with a 5 foot zebco spincast combo, and is trying to cast double bottom rigs with 4 oz with. I've seen two cases down at SB pier where the weights snapped on the load for the "cast" and went bouncing around the pier. I can understand when a kid brings a spincast combo. Half the time, they at least have the sense to drop straight down.


Happened at NB pier kid was being taught how to cast and threw a 6 oz sinker that brokeoff and hit one of our guys in the head. Right george. He did not get mad and continued to fish.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

What "irks" me the most about pier fishing is finding parking, having to dodge 500 unattended kids, dealing with tourists and people who come on the pier just to get sloppy drunk and don't even know what a bottom rig is. BUT

Once i find my little spot, sit down, get my rig in the water, it was oh so worth it, even with the tangles from people who throw a 1oz sinker in the water and try to look cool casting 50000000 feet, and then LEAVING the pole unattended so the thing just drifts around 10 peoples tight lines, even with the unattended kids, the bi polar drunks screaming, even the guy who grabs his pole and reels it like he has a 8 foot shark on the end and all that comes up is a minnow, in the end, it was all worth it, a night out on the pier is a beautiful thing. The worse day of fishing is still better then the best day at work....and the worse day on the pier is still better then the best day at work =]
:beer::fishing:


----------

